# Shooting Macro Water Droplet Refractions



## Jens Heidler (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey everyone,
have you ever tried to take pictures through waterdrops
or any other kind of fluid? I was experimenting with
water, oil and honey this week trying to get the best shot
possible. Maybe clycerin would have also been an option
(but I had none...^^). I really like the results you can
achieve when you get really close. In the following video,
I share some tips and techniques how to take cool
photos using droplets. If you have taken some pictures
already, please share them with us


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 19, 2019)

Jens, you are killin' it with these vids! Excellent work.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 19, 2019)

Interesting and nice work! The only question now is, can you cook well?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 19, 2019)

I always get excited to see a new video from you. Great and interesting work as always.


----------



## Jens Heidler (Jul 21, 2019)

Thank you guys


----------



## JoeW (Jul 21, 2019)

Stuff like this is just one of the reasons I keep coming back to this site.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 21, 2019)

An excellent video. It  earned the winner badge from me.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jul 21, 2019)

That was great!
Thank you


----------



## Jens Heidler (Aug 1, 2019)

You are welcome Is anyone experianced if creating perfect spherical droplets?


----------



## Winona (Sep 10, 2019)

This looks like a fun technique! Great video.


----------

